# Trixie's lymphoma



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Please check your PM's (private messages) under your user name, top right of any page.

Danny


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Many special prayers for *Trixie and you.*
Hang in there.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for you and your sweet Trixie girl. I am glad Danny sent you PM, I know you will find lots of good advices there.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Update on Trixie*

I'm happy to report that Trixie's acid reflux doing much better last few days. Thurs she had gotten really weak and Friday having much trouble just to stand but today seem a little better. I backed her down to 5 mg on the prednisone and that may be why but I also started her on K9 Immunity plus. I would like to believe that this is contributing to helping so going to continue giving to her. I should get her biopsy results possibly tommorrow. Even though I know her health can change at anytime still hopeful we can beat this!!!!
Thanks for all the comments and please keep my Trixie in your prayers!


----------

